# O2 Sensor Location



## joeveebee (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 1998 Maxima and the chk engine light is showing
"P0138 - O2 sensor circuit high volts (Bank 1 Sensor 2)"
I have spotted an O2 sensor right after the cat converter and am wondering (hoping) that this is the correct one, as it looks easy to get to.
Can anyone tell me if this is the sensor that the error is referring to?
Thanks in advance.


----------

